# no imaginar que indicativo



## Alberto Kim

Buenos días a todos. 

Tengo una duda y la dejo aquí.
Sé que  generalmente ‘no imaginar que’ emplea el subjuntivo pero a veces veo unos casos en los que ‘no imaginar que’ emplea el indicativo.
Por ejemplo,

No me he imaginado que él* apruebe* el examen.

No me he imaginado que él_* aprobará*_ el examen.

Quisiera saber si lo que quiere decir la frase con el futuro (No me he imaginado que él_* aprobará*_ el examen.) es que él realmente aprueba el examen al contrario de lo que he previsto.

Gracias!


----------



## Circunflejo

Alberto Kim said:


> Quisiera saber si lo que quiere decir la frase con el futuro (No me he imaginado que él_* aprobará*_ el examen.) es que él realmente aprueba el examen al contrario de lo que he previsto.



Mañana, él aprobará el examen. Tu puedes imaginar eso o puedes no imaginarlo. En tu frase, no lo has imaginado pero ello no tiene por qué deberse a que hayas imaginado lo contrario sino que también puedes no haberlo imaginado, por ejemplo, por haber carecido de tiempo para ello.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Circunflejo said:


> Mañana, él aprobará el examen. Tu puedes imaginar eso o puedes no imaginarlo. En tu frase, no lo has imaginado pero ello no tiene por qué deberse a que hayas imaginado lo contrario sino que también puedes no haberlo imaginado, por ejemplo, por haber carecido de tiempo para ello.


Muchas gracias a sus respuestas.

Entonces, en el caso de la frase  'No me he imaginado que él_* aprobará*_ el examen.',

1.Él _* aprobará*_ el examen mañaña 2. Pero no he podido imaginármelo.
3.Eso no necesariamente se debe a que haya imaginado lo contrario (Sería una posibilidad). Puede que haya otras razones  por
 las que no he podido imaginármelo.

Cierto?

Y   ¿la frase 'No me he imaginado que él_* aprobará*_ el examen.' significa que él aprueba ya realmente el examen?


----------



## Alberto Kim

S.V. said:


> Sería igual que en tu hilo con_ creer_: ignoramos el inductor si _quien imagina_ no es el hablante, el cual desea declararlo como información:
> 
> Al decirlo, no imaginaba que era más fácil empezar una guerra que terminarla (_Cien años de soledad_).
> ¡Es que él no cree en Jehová Dios! Él no se imagina que la palabra divina es lo único que puede resucitar a Juanito! (_El paraíso recobrao_).​El narrador y el creyente "saben" lo que es cierto, aunque los demás no puedan imaginarlo. Para efectos de la elección SUBJ vs. INDIC.
> 
> Tu ejemplo no sirve porque el hablante pretende conocer el futuro con certeza, lo cual es más de narradores y creyentes: "_No imaginan que Él volverá_".


Buenos días S.V 
Entonces, si el verbo 'imaginar' es equivale a 'creer' (sin significado del futuro.), en las oraciones negativas  (no imaginar que) se aplican las mismas reglas que 'no creer que'?

No creer que
en el caso de la frase con el* indicativo* (Juan no cree que Maria *tiene* fiebre)el hablante_* ignora o rechaza creencia o juicio erróneo de Juan*_ y *quiere transmitir al interlocutor que Maria tiene realmente fiebre.
*
Al contrario , en el caso de la frase con *el subjuntivo*(Juna no cree que Maria *tenga* fiebre),* al hablante no le importa si Maria tiene realmente fiebre o no. El hablante no sabe si Maria realmente tiene fiebre o no. Solamente el hablante quiere transmitir juicios o creencias de Juan en una posición de neutralidad.

*
Y si el verbo 'imaginar' tiene el significado del futuro, en las oraciones negativas  (no imaginar que) se aplican las normas que ha dicho 'Circunflejo'?


----------



## Circunflejo

Alberto Kim said:


> 1.Él _* aprobará*_ el examen mañaña 2. Pero no he podido imaginármelo.
> 3.Eso no necesariamente se debe a que haya imaginado lo contrario (Sería una posibilidad). Puede que haya otras razones por
> las que no he podido imaginármelo.
> 
> Cierto?



El punto uno no tiene por qué ser una certeza. Podría ser una hipótesis. Yo puedo imaginarme que me tocará mañana la lotería pero eso no me garantiza que me vaya a tocar...


----------



## Alberto Kim

Circunflejo said:


> El punto uno no tiene por qué ser una certeza. Podría ser una hipótesis. Yo puedo imaginarme que me tocará mañana la lotería pero eso no me garantiza que me vaya a tocar...


Buenos días.  Entonces, en resumen,
1.Me he imaginado(o Me imagino) que me tocará mañana la lotería : Aunque me lo he imaginado(O me lo imagino) , pero no sé si realmente la lotería me va a tocar. Puede que la lotería me toque mañana o no me toque mañana.


2. No me he imaginado(O No me imagino) que me tocará mañana la lotería : 1.Me tocará mañana la lotería. 2. Pero no me lo he imaginado (O No me lo imagino) 3. Eso no necesariamente se debe a que se haya imaginado lo contrario. 
Puede que haya otras razones por las que no me lo he imaginado (O No me lo imagino).

Cierto?


----------



## Circunflejo

Alberto Kim said:


> .Me he imaginado(o Me imagino) que me tocará mañana la lotería : Aunque me lo he imaginado(O me lo imagino) , pero no sé si realmente la lotería me va a tocar. Puede que la lotería me toque mañana o no me toque mañana.






Alberto Kim said:


> No me he imaginado(O No me imagino) que me tocará mañana la lotería : 1.Me tocará mañana la lotería.



...o no te tocará pero no te has imaginado que sí te tocará.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Circunflejo said:


> ...o no te tocará pero no te has imaginado que sí te tocará.




Entonces, 
No me he imaginado(O No me imagino) que me tocará mañana la lotería.

1. 1) Me tocará mañana la lotería. 2) Pero no me lo he imaginado (o No me lo imagino), O no me he dado cuenta de eso (o No me doy cuenta de eso). 3) Ello no necesariamente significa que me haya imaginado lo contrario (la lotería no tocarme.),  también puede que haya otras razones por las que no me lo he imaginado (o No me lo imagino), por ejemplo, la falta de tiempo.

2. 1) No me tocará  mañana la lotería 2) Eso es lo que he creído (creo) ahora.

Cierto?


----------



## Circunflejo

Alberto Kim said:


> No me he imaginado(O No me imagino) que me tocará mañana la lotería.
> 
> 1. 1) Me tocará mañana la lotería.



Repito mi respuesta anterior:


Circunflejo said:


> ...o no te tocará pero no te has imaginado que sí te tocará.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Circunflejo said:


> Repito mi respuesta anterior:


La verdad es que no pude entender su respuesta inmediatamente anterior. Podría explicarme detalladamente? 
Lo siento.


----------



## Circunflejo

Hay dos opciones:

Me tocará la lotería.
No me tocará la lotería.
No sé cuál de ellas pasará (porque es un acontecimiento futuro impredecible) pero la opción 1 no me la he imaginado. Ello no quiere decir necesariamente que haya imaginado la opción 2. Puede que no haya imaginado ninguna de ellas por falta de tiempo o de interés.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Circunflejo said:


> Hay dos opciones:
> 
> Me tocará la lotería.
> No me tocará la lotería.
> No sé cuál de ellas pasará (porque es un acontecimiento futuro impredecible) pero la opción 1 no me la he imaginado. Ello no quiere decir necesariamente que haya imaginado la opción 2. Puede que no haya imaginado ninguna de ellas por falta de tiempo o de interés.


Buenas tardes. 
No me he imaginado(O No me imagino) que me tocará mañana la lotería. : 
1. Me tocará la lotería.  2. No me lo he imaginado.
3. Ello no significa necesariamente que haya imaginado *algo contrario* *(Creo que la lotería no me tocará mañaña)*. Pero 'imaginar algo contrario ' podría ser una de las posibilidades. 4. Puede que no haya imaginado ninguno de los dos (Tocarme la la lotería mañaña o No tocarme la lotería mañaña) por falta de tiempo o de interés. 5. No sé si realmente la lotería me va a tocar mañaña . Puede que la lotería me toque mañana o no me toque mañana.

Le parece perfecto? Ojalá que sea perfecto!


----------



## Circunflejo

Alberto Kim said:


> Le parece perfecto?



No sé si es perfecto pero hemos mejorado mucho y creo que podemos dejarlo así porque pienso que ya tiene clara la cuestión independientemente de que su explicación sea más o menos mejorable.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Circunflejo said:


> No sé si es perfecto pero hemos mejorado mucho y creo que podemos dejarlo así porque pienso que ya tiene clara la cuestión independientemente de que su explicación sea más o menos mejorable.


Bueno, solo he querido saber claramente la diferencia de significados entre las frases porque en mi país no hay ningún libro que la explique claramente por eso no tengo otra opción más que recurrir a este foro.

En resumen final,

1.No me he imaginado (O No me imagino) que *me toque la lotería mañaña = No he creído( O No creo) que me toque la lotería mañaña.
*
2. No me he imaginado(O No me imagino) que me tocará mañana la lotería.

 1) Me tocará mañana la lotería.
 2)  Pero  no me lo he imaginado(O no me lo imagino).
 3) Ello no necesariamente significa que me haya imaginado (O me imagine) lo contrario (No tocarme la lotería mañaña),  *pero puede que me haya imaginado (O me imagine) lo contrario. 
4) También puede que no me haya imaginado(O no me imagine) ninguno de los dos (Tocarme la la lotería mañaña o No tocarme la lotería mañaña) por falta de tiempo o de interés.
*
5) Lo cierto es que no sé si me toca la lotería mañaña porque es de algo futuro.

Esto es lo que quiere  enseñarme, señor Maestro?


----------



## Circunflejo

Alberto Kim said:


> Esto es lo que quiere enseñarme, señor Maestro?




Me tocará mañana la lotería o no me tocará (no lo sé, es un hecho futuro impredecible).
No me he imaginado que sí me tocará.
Puede que me haya imaginado que no me tocará al igual que puede que no me lo haya imaginado.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Circunflejo said:


> Me tocará mañana la lotería o no me tocará (no lo sé, es un hecho futuro impredecible).
> No me he imaginado que sí me tocará.
> Puede que me haya imaginado que no me tocará al igual que puede que no me lo haya imaginado.


Entonces, hay dos interpretaciones posibles en la frase 'No me he imaginado(O No me imagino) que me tocará mañana la lotería.' Y elijo una depende de cada contexto.

1.Puede que me haya imaginado que no me tocará (lo contrario) 
2.Y también puede que no haya imaginado ninguna de dos opciones posibles por diversas razones, por ejemplo, por la falta de interés o de tiempo. (Opción1. Me tocará la lotería. Opción2. No me tocará la lotería)


----------



## Circunflejo

Alberto Kim said:


> Entonces, hay dos interpretaciones posibles en la frase 'No me he imaginado(O No me imagino) que me tocará mañana la lotería.' Y elijo una depende de cada contexto.



La idea de la frase no es que elijas una en función del contexto sino dejar claro que la opción de que sí te tocará no la has imaginado. Si te has imaginado la opción de que no te tocará o no te has imaginado ninguna opción no es relevante para el hablante y por ello no hace ninguna alusión a ello; a no ser que el contexto (por ejemplo, el tono con el que se diga la frase) indique lo contrario.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Circunflejo said:


> La idea de la frase no es que elijas una en función del contexto sino dejar claro que la opción de que sí te tocará no la has imaginado. Si te has imaginado la opción de que no te tocará o no te has imaginado ninguna opción no es relevante para el hablante y por ello no hace ninguna alusión a ello; a no ser que el contexto (por ejemplo, el tono con el que se diga la frase) indique lo contrario.


En la frase 'No me he imaginado(O No me imagino) que me tocará mañana la lotería.' ,
* lo cierto y escencial * :1. la opción de que sí me tocará mañaña no me la he imaginado.(O                                  No me la imagino)

                                2. No sé si me toca mañaña porque es de algo futuro.

*lo probable o posible * : 1. Me he imaginado(O me imagino) la opción de que no me tocará                                    mañaña.


                                 2. No me he imaginado.(O No me  imagino) ninguna opción por algunas razones , por ejemplo, por la falta de interés.


----------



## Circunflejo

Alberto Kim said:


> En la frase 'No me he imaginado(O No me imagino) que me tocará mañana la lotería.' ,
> * lo cierto y escencial * :1. la opción de que sí me tocará mañaña no me la he imaginado.(O No me la imagino)
> 
> 2. No sé si me toca mañaña porque es de algo futuro.
> 
> *lo probable o posible * : 1. Me he imaginado(O me imagino) la opción de que no me tocará mañaña.
> 
> 
> 2. No me he imaginado.(O No me imagino) ninguna opción por algunas razones , por ejemplo, por la falta de interés.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Circunflejo said:


>


Muchísimas gracias por su tolerancia.

Quisiera saber la diferencia de significado entre 'No me he imaginado (O No me imagino) que *me toque la lotería mañaña.' *y '*No me he imaginado (O No me imagino) que me tocará la lotería mañaña.'*


----------



## Circunflejo

Alberto Kim said:


> 'No me he imaginado (O No me imagino) que *me toque la lotería mañaña.'*



No te has imaginado la opción de que mañana te toque.



Alberto Kim said:


> '*No me he imaginado (O No me imagino) que me tocará la lotería mañaña.'*



No te has imaginado la certeza de que mañana te tocará.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Circunflejo said:


> No te has imaginado la opción de que mañana te toque.
> 
> 
> 
> No te has imaginado la certeza de que mañana te tocará.


En su respuesta, 'la opción de que mañana te toque' es equivale a 'la posibilidad de que mañana te toque'.?


----------



## Circunflejo

Alberto Kim said:


> En su respuesta, 'la opción de que mañana te toque' es equivale a 'la posibilidad de que mañana te toque'.?



Sí. Ahí, que te toque la lotería se considera explícitamente una posibilidad. No se explicita cuán probable se considera dicha posibilidad pero se explicita que no hay certeza de que te vaya a tocar.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Circunflejo said:


> Sí. Ahí, que te toque la lotería se considera explícitamente una posibilidad. No se explicita cuán probable se considera dicha posibilidad pero se explicita que no hay certeza de que te vaya a tocar.


ah entonces, 
'No me he imaginado (O No me imagino) que _*me toque la lotería mañaña.' = Creo que no hay certeza o posibilidad de que me toque mañaña aunque no sé si me toca mañaña.
*_
'*No me he imaginado (O No me imagino) que me tocará la lotería mañaña.' = No sé si hay certeza de que me toca mañaña.*

correcto?


----------



## Circunflejo

Alberto Kim said:


> ah entonces,
> 'No me he imaginado (O No me imagino) que _*me toque la lotería mañaña.' = Creo que no hay certeza o posibilidad de que me toque mañaña aunque no sé si me toca mañaña.
> *_
> '*No me he imaginado (O No me imagino) que me tocará la lotería mañaña.' = No sé si hay certeza de que me toca mañaña.*
> 
> correcto?



No.



Alberto Kim said:


> 'No me he imaginado (O No me imagino) que _*me toque la lotería mañaña.' *_



En este caso, que te toque mañana la lotería se ve como una posibilidad que no te has imaginado.



Alberto Kim said:


> '*No me he imaginado (O No me imagino) que me tocará la lotería mañaña.'*



En este caso, que te toque mañana la lotería se ve como una certeza que no te has imaginado.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Circunflejo said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> En este caso, que te toque mañana la lotería se ve como una posibilidad que no te has imaginado.
> 
> 
> 
> En este caso, que te toque mañana la lotería se ve como una certeza que no te has imaginado.


'No me he imaginado (O No me imagino) que _*me toque la lotería mañaña.' = No supongo que haya posibilidad de que me toque mañana la lotería.

*_
*No me he imaginado (O No me imagino) que me tocará la lotería mañaña.'  =Aunque haya certeza de que me tocará mañaña la lotería, para mí esa certeza no es importante y la ignora.
*
OJALÁ QUE SEA CORRECTO!


----------



## Circunflejo

Alberto Kim said:


> No me he imaginado (O No me imagino) que _*me toque la lotería mañaña.' = No supongo que haya posibilidad de que me toque mañana la lotería.*_




No te has imaginado que mañana tengas la posibilidad de que te toque la lotería.



Alberto Kim said:


> No me he imaginado (O No me imagino) que_ *me tocará la lotería mañaña.'  =Aunque haya certeza de que me tocará mañaña la lotería, para mí esa certeza no es importante y la ignora.*_




No te has imaginado lo que tú crees que es la certeza de que mañana te tocará la lotería.

A ver si así lo entiendes porque de lo contrario habrá que dar explicaciones más largas y farragosas.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Circunflejo said:


> No te has imaginado que mañana tengas la posibilidad de que te toque la lotería.
> 
> 
> 
> No te has imaginado lo que tú crees que es la certeza de que mañana te tocará la lotería.
> 
> A ver si así lo entiendes porque de lo contrario habrá que dar explicaciones más largas y farragosas.


Buenos días. He repasado sus respuestas y llego a estas conclusiones.


1. *'No te has imaginado (O No te imaginas) que te toque la lotería mañaña.' =No creas  en la imaginación la posibilidad de que te toque mañaña

2.'No te has imaginado (O No te imaginas) que te tocará la lotería mañaña.'= No creas en la imaginación la certeza de que te tocará mañaña.
*
Mis conclusiones son correctas?


----------



## Circunflejo

Alberto Kim said:


> Mis conclusiones son correctas?


----------



## Alberto Kim

Circunflejo said:


>


Y en ambos casos no sabes si realmente te toca la lotería mañaña, porque es de algo futuro.
Es cierto?


----------



## Circunflejo

Alberto Kim said:


> Y en ambos casos no sabes si realmente te toca la lotería mañaña, porque es de algo futuro.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Circunflejo said:


>


Agradezco mucho que me enseñe con mucha paciencia y tolerancia


----------

